# paying duty on household goods



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

If I enter Mexico on an FM2 or FM3 visa, I understand that I can bring my household goods to Mexico "temporarily" without paying duty/import tax.

If at a point in time later, I marry a Mexican citizen, and become naturalized/citizen of Mexico, do they charge me duty or tax on my household goods at that point?

Anybody have experience in this area?

Thanks
abc


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Caution! You must have a 'credencial' as a 'no inmigrante' (old FM3) to bring in a shipment, of any size, household goods on a 'menaje de casa', obtainable from the Mexican Consulate nearest your US address.
You can bring in some personal belongings in your car, if the value doesn't total a certain amount (maybe $1000.00 USD) and it is all used, over six months old. Over that, they'll send you back until you pay duty, or even hire a customs broker if over $3000.00 USD, I think. If you attempt to go through, even with the 'green light', without declaring any 'overages', they can be very upset with you & that can get expensive. So, check with Mexican Customs, (Aduana) for the latest information.
Frankly, bringing a lot of 'household goods' to Mexico is counterproductive & very expensive to ship.


----------



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

My company is working on the relocation details so I will share what you posted here. Is there a "credencial" as a "no inmigrante" on an FM2 and FM3?

The moving companies I've been getting quotes from advised about the menaje de casa. They haven't addressed customs duty yet so I will ask that question specifically. 

I will not be driving. I will fly to mexico. The moving transfer company will be packing my goods, shipping them then unloading them into my place in mexico city. They will be doing the shipping and related tasks. 

When I say household goods I mean things like furniture and clothing. The company relocation benefits include relocating your household goods so I don't think it is too out of the ordinary to move some of my stuff with me. Of course I've been paring down and trying to take only essentials. 

But back to my original question: what happens if my visa type changes?

Thanks
Abc



RVGRINGO said:


> Caution! You must have a 'credencial' as a 'no inmigrante' (old FM3) to bring in a shipment, of any size, household goods on a 'menaje de casa', obtainable from the Mexican Consulate nearest your US address.
> You can bring in some personal belongings in your car, if the value doesn't total a certain amount (maybe $1000.00 USD) and it is all used, over six months old. Over that, they'll send you back until you pay duty, or even hire a customs broker if over $3000.00 USD, I think. If you attempt to go through, even with the 'green light', without declaring any 'overages', they can be very upset with you & that can get expensive. So, check with Mexican Customs, (Aduana) for the latest information.
> Frankly, bringing a lot of 'household goods' to Mexico is counterproductive & very expensive to ship.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

I dont think you can bring anything in duty free via a moving company. I thought you had to accompany the goods. Perhaps some one can set this straight.


Moisheh


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A Menaje de Casa allows a one time shipment of household goods, duty free, within a certain time frame. You do not have to accompany the goods.

The FM3 'credencial' is 'no inmigrante', meaning that you are a temporary resident of Mexico.
The FM2 is 'inmigrante', meaning that you are a permanent resident and intend to become either 'inmigrado' or a naturalized citizen.

Follow the advice of your Mexican moving company. They will have done this before. Many US companies have not, and may be somewhat confused. Hopefully, your company and their 'abogados' know what they are doing; but sometimes they aren't as experienced as we would hope. So, it is wise to ask them to clarify, if you have any doubts. The same holds true here. We're all amateurs and can only speak from our own experiences.


----------



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

I appreciate the information and advice. I will keep you posted.




RVGRINGO said:


> A Menaje de Casa allows a one time shipment of household goods, duty free, within a certain time frame. You do not have to accompany the goods.
> 
> The FM3 'credencial' is 'no inmigrante', meaning that you are a temporary resident of Mexico.
> The FM2 is 'inmigrante', meaning that you are a permanent resident and intend to become either 'inmigrado' or a naturalized citizen.
> ...


----------



## nichbalt (Jun 5, 2012)

Does anyone know how to move household goods OUT of Mexico? I cannot find out what to do? I am set to move at the end of the month. Please help .


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

ABCinATL said:


> My company is working on the relocation details so I will share what you posted here. Is there a "credencial" as a "no inmigrante" on an FM2 and FM3?
> 
> The moving companies I've been getting quotes from advised about the menaje de casa. They haven't addressed customs duty yet so I will ask that question specifically.
> 
> ...


 If your company is paying for the move, bring everything. They will be paying any fees or taxes, not your problem and in the end means little to them. What´s 6 more boxes in a container of furniture?
If your visa changes it will mean nothing. Your stuff is already in Mexico, paid for and delivered. No one tracks that sort of thing or cares. 
The problem comes if you quit the company AND want to move back to the homeland. Paying retail for an international moving company is very expensive.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Things seem to have changed. Since you can no longer get a No Inmigrante or Inmigrante visa outside of Mexico, getting a menaje de casa isn't possible without a return trip. I'm not sure it is even used any more.
Online rules & laws are seldom up to date and confusion reigns.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Things seem to have changed. Since you can no longer get a No Inmigrante or Inmigrante visa outside of Mexico, getting a menaje de casa isn't possible without a return trip. I'm not sure it is even used any more.
> Online rules & laws are seldom up to date and confusion reigns.


" The company relocation benefits include relocating your household goods....."
This is a company transfer and they usually have people who take care of all these permits. It was not mentioned they were using the menaje de casa or even if it qualifies in an employee company transfer. The question was if he was to be liable for charges (for the furniture, household goods) if he decided to stay in Mexico and change his visa status-


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> The question was if he was to be liable for charges (for the furniture, household goods) if he decided to stay in Mexico and change his visa status-


How on earth would they do that? Would they (whoever "they" are) come looking for him at his place of work or home or perhaps send a bill?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The answer is: Of course not.


----------

